# My syrian Hamster died



## x_Bruno_x (Jul 24, 2009)

Iv just found my hamster dead in her bed, i hadnt seen her move for the last 36 hours so i checked her bed and she was cold and stiff as a board.
theres a trail of sick leading to her bed and shes been going stir crazy for the last week, im not having it was a heart attack or shes just sleeping she was 4 months old. how did she just die :'(


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh that's horrible, I'm sorry I can't be of more help. That's so sad. Had she been eating/drinking? Had her diet changed? Chewed anything she shouldn't have?
RIP little one.
x


----------



## x_Bruno_x (Jul 24, 2009)

all shes done is drink... loads. her food was the same and only thing i can think she could have eatten is her bed which is like a wooden straw but i gt that from the pet shop and cant see it being harmful if they sold it me.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Then I really don't know. Sorry that's useless isn't it? Someone may have some better ideas.
x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i have no ideas sorry, but i just wante dto say sorry for your loss


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss 

Straw is dangerous to hamsters, I'm surprised the pet shop sold it to you. However I wouldn't have thought that would cause her death.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss

RIP little girl


----------



## x_Bruno_x (Jul 24, 2009)

We buried cleo this morning, under the apple tree shes gt a little plaque above her grave. was awful my OH wouldnt let me see her just said she looked like she was sleeping. so weve now layed her to rest. she defo died in her sleep OH said she was all curled up


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

hope you are ok
*hugs*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no im so sorry for your loss :crying:

Where did you get your hamster from?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

aww im so so sorry to hear that *hugs*


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## x_Bruno_x (Jul 24, 2009)

we got her from a huge pet store in our local town.


----------



## destiny (Oct 20, 2008)

Our Syrian died a few days ago too..i went to top his water up and usually he comes and says hello but he didnt so i got my hubby to have a look as i couldnt bear it and sure enough he was curled up in a ball not breathing ;( he wasnt even a year old.
The hardest part was telling the children!
We got George from a large chain pet shop....if and when we get another i wont be going back there.
Im looking for a local breeder but not having anyluck so may opt for going to our local small petshop and see if they can tell me where theres come from etc.
sorry for your loss ;(


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RIP Cleo. Am so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs. xx


----------

